# Live Earth India 2008 concert - Dec 7 Mumbai (Bon Jovi & others)



## Hitboxx (Nov 4, 2008)

*INDIA TO HOST 2008 LIVE EARTH EVENT TO RAISE AWARENESS FOR CLIMATE IN CRISIS*​ *c.ilike.com/w/0216/818/0216818498_l.jpg
​Mumbai, India (September 18, 200 8 - On December 7, 2008, *Live Earth India*, this year's concert for a climate in crisis, will feature world-renowned musicians and performers, environmental advocates and celebrities from India, the U.S. and all over the globe. Live Earth India will feature personal and policy solutions to the climate crisis, offer support for India's most important environmental issues and causes, and provide a platform so India can continue its global climate leadership. Former U.S. Vice President *Al Gore*, who participated in the press announcement live via satellite, said India should lead the world by committing to produce all of its new energy in the electricity sector from clean and renewable sources within the next 10 years. Beneficiaries of Live Earth India include TERI's Light A Billion Lives campaign and Climate Project India, which are dedicated to promoting awareness and finding solutions to current climate situations while alleviating poverty. Along with Mr. Gore, Indian environmental leader Dr. *R. K. Pachauri*, former 2007 Live Earth headlining band and current headlining band for Live Earth India - *Bon Jovi*, as well as Live Earth India spokesperson and actor *Amitabh Bachchan*, all announced Live Earth India with Executive Producer and Live Earth founder *Kevin Wall* . Also in attendance were *Sabbas Joseph* from WizCraft Entertainment and representatives from TERI and Project Climate India. In a surprise announcement Kevin Wall disclosed that the Creative Director for Live Earth India was none other than acclaimed Indian film director and producer *Shekhar Kapur*. Live Earth India is coming to Andheri Sports Complex in Mumbai, India, December 7, 2008.


More at Bonjovi.com


What say people, a nice chance to have an unofficial thinkDigit get-together (or if not diGit then heck for the concert ). People living in Mumbai can probably sum up all the details and then we can decide how many go and the money matters etc. It should be fun 


Open for discussion.​


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 4, 2008)

There some another concert called Fuel of Rock or something like that.... from 2nd Nov. which will have 3 Death Metal bands performing. One is In Flames I beleive. Much better than this .


----------



## Hitboxx (Nov 4, 2008)

Hehe, you have obviously never witnessed a Live Aid/Earth event, haven't you? Anyways, nobody is forcing you, don't undermine it if you don't know it.


----------



## ring_wraith (Nov 4, 2008)

Is any  rock band making an appearance? Green Day? LP? Anything?


----------



## rhitwick (Nov 4, 2008)

If its like last time, then they all will be performing, round the clock in different countries.

But why Friday yaar, I've office. F**k me. I missed the "Rock On" show last week for the same reason.


----------



## jax_diu (Nov 4, 2008)

great man i love bon jovi.....


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 4, 2008)

ring_wraith said:


> Is any  rock band making an appearance? Green Day? LP? Anything?


God I wish LP made an Indian debut. I would have been there for sure. They were present for Live Earth in Tokyo right?


----------



## eggman (Nov 4, 2008)

Aa........why not Bangalore???????[]


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 4, 2008)

allwyndlima said:


> God I wish LP made an Indian debut. I would have been there for sure. They were present for Live Earth in Tokyo right?


Yeah....after which they went to China (Shanghai) and then performed at Rock am Ring in Germany in 2007.
Man, what stopped them from making a pit stop here? 
I find Bon Jovi wierd......any other bands coming?


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 4, 2008)

Bands I want here

1. Slipknot and Children of Bodom (please oh please... come here)
2.  Cradle of Filth
3. Dimmu Bogir
4. Immortal
5. Satyricon
6. Nightshade
7. Behemoth


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 4, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> Bands I want here
> 
> 1. Slipknot and Children of Bodom (please oh please... come here)
> 2.  Cradle of Filth
> ...


Dream On


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 4, 2008)

^^Thats all I can do. Bcoz all these bands will face heavy opposition here.... **** the Indian culture and all those non-sensible stuff .

BTW, what is a Bon Jovi (no offences, I really dunno) ?


----------



## Faun (Nov 4, 2008)

oh Jon Bon Jovi, its my life 

One of my used to be fav artist.



KPower Mania said:


> ^^Thats all I can do. Bcoz all these bands will face heavy opposition here.... **** the Indian culture and all those non-sensible stuff .
> 
> BTW, what is a Bon Jovi (no offences, I really dunno) ?


checkout the single most popular song by him
*in.youtube.com/watch?v=g50vzZzAja0


His voice is just so fcuking good.


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 4, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> BTW, what is a Bon Jovi (no offences, I really dunno) ?


  R     O     F     L   
oh....you were serious?
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bon_Jovi
Its a Hard rock group..not metal
Its most famous song till date is "It's My Life" which became a youth anthem.....
Ofcourse, other songs have also been massive hits
I cannot believe you have not heard of Bon Jovi


----------



## Faun (Nov 4, 2008)

ring_wraith said:


> Green Day?


Emo band...lulz


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 4, 2008)

T159 said:


> Emo band...lulz


But common man....just Bon Jovi will be a let down..and I'm not going to blow my savings to watch Aishwarya Rai Dance


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 4, 2008)

o_0 can she dance ? o_0....... even if she can, I bet that she cant headbang as good as me .


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 4, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> o_0 can she dance ? o_0....... even if she can, I bet that she cant headbang as good as me .


I was just taking things into perspective....
It will be fun to see her head banging with Jon Bon Jovi...what an epic fail


----------



## Faun (Nov 4, 2008)

thewisecrab said:


> But common man....just Bon Jovi will be a let down..and I'm not going to blow my savings to watch Aishwarya Rai Dance


who cares ? 
Both are aged now  Well in latter case it seems more rewarding though


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 4, 2008)

^^
Well then, lets wait and watch for more updates


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 4, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> BTW, what is a Bon Jovi (no offences, I really dunno) ?




*img129.imageshack.us/img129/3587/iwillusegooglebeforeaskyc2.gif


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 4, 2008)

^^Lol. Thanks for that Sanjeev uncle .


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 4, 2008)

KPower Mania said:


> ^^Lol. Thanks for that Sanjeev uncle .




Bon Jovi - You Give Love A Bad Name

i guess you'll like it


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 4, 2008)

^^ Paranj u shud post a youtube link of urself to show us how u headbang


----------



## Hitboxx (Nov 4, 2008)

I do believe there will be a bigger collection of band/musicians but couldn't find any names yet. By chance, I logged into one of my mail accounts after a long time and had these newsletters from the site. So I just pasted the info here. ( dated Sep 17 if you haven't noticed yet)

Live Aid/Earth concerts are always a collection of various performers performing for some stipulated amount of time given to them and the earnings will go to a common goal/message of the event.

As for Bon Jovi, one of the best rock bands of the 80s through 90s and still going strong, and their biggest hits are Livin' On A Prayer and Wanted Dead or Alive IIRC and also one of my favourites.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 4, 2008)

@esumitkumar :-

Wait for the video of my band's first live gig after a year or two.... then you can see awesome headbanging by 5 people .


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 5, 2008)

^^thats KOOOOL ..but y dont u post a vid on utube showing u headbanging and listening to ur fav band


----------



## Faun (Nov 5, 2008)

^^for that you need long hairs


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 5, 2008)

^^I had really long hairs. Used to cover my whole face and reach down till shoulder untile one day that damn principal caught me .


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 5, 2008)

^^ and then he cutted all hairs kya


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 5, 2008)

o_0 'cutted' ? Anyways, no but he got angry and ordered me to get my hair cut the next day .


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 5, 2008)

ya cutted  jus joking ...but obviously u didnt got haircut ? right na ?


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 5, 2008)

^^Got a hair cut ....


----------



## apoorva84 (Nov 5, 2008)

esumitkumar said:


> ^^ and then he cutted all hairs kya



cutted????what english is that dude? its cut, not cutted...


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 5, 2008)

^^Ahh... ok, leave it already .


----------



## blueshift (Nov 5, 2008)

Its for a cause. I saw the Al Gore's documentary. It was good.


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 5, 2008)

^^Al Gore sux and so does his wife. His wife was the cause of sidelining of Metal.... arghh I want to kill her. She was the one who invented all that useless Parental advisory content .


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 5, 2008)

blueshift said:


> Its for a cause. I saw the Al Gore's documentary. It was good.


Yeah, An Inconvenient Truth.
I specially screened it for everyone in school about a year ago....
It really motivated them 
PS. Happy Birthday


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 5, 2008)

apoorva84 said:


> cutted????what english is that dude? its cut, not cutted...


..arre yar galti se likh diya..tum sab to mere peeche hee pad gaye


----------



## Faun (Nov 5, 2008)

^^hahaha 
I thunk you wrote it on purpose


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 5, 2008)

^^ haan yar..was just trying some hinglish


----------



## ring_wraith (Nov 5, 2008)

lol@ simpsons pic and guy who thinks calling Green Day emo is an insult and is too shallow to realize that they produce some great music...

@KPower -- cool dude....


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 6, 2008)

^^what ?


----------



## ring_wraith (Nov 8, 2008)

@KPower, I mean ur siggy.


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 19, 2008)

So is anyone going?
Here is the list of performers from Wikipedia:


> Amitabh Bachchan
> Abhishek Bachchan
> Bon Jovi [5]
> Aishwarya Rai
> ...


:/
This is bad. I mean Kanye West?!!?! (No offence to his fans)


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 20, 2008)

I dunno anyone except Bon Jovi and bolly retards .


----------



## Faun (Nov 20, 2008)

lol bacchan family tour


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 20, 2008)

I hope the list will be updated with better performers


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 20, 2008)

Madonna is the most extreme music in the world . Well, jokes apart, any metal bands ?


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 20, 2008)

*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Abingdon_Boys_School


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Nov 20, 2008)

Live Earth ? I remember seeing metallica being streamed live on the 07/07/07 Live Earth concert from London. Will they come here too ?


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 20, 2008)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Live Earth ? I remember seeing metallica being streamed live on the 07/07/07 Live Earth concert from London. Will they come here too ?


I really hope they do, though it is really highly unlikely 
Any freaking mainstream rock band will do. I dont want to pay for tickets to see Madonna or the Bachchans


----------



## Psychosocial (Nov 20, 2008)

^^Heck I wont even see them for free .


----------



## Chintu08 (Nov 20, 2008)

thewisecrab said:


> So is anyone going?
> Here is the list of performers from Wikipedia:
> Amitabh Bachchan Abhishek Bachchan Bon Jovi [5] Aishwarya Rai Abingdon Boys School Madonna [6] Kanye West [7] Mariah Carey [8] Hrithik Roshan [9] Abhishek [10]
> :/
> This is bad. I mean Kanye West?!!?! (No offence to his fans)



 I feel for bon jovi,Kanye West and co. who'll have to put up with this noob squad. :ROFLMAO: (No offence to their fans  )


----------

